# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Co to moze byc ?

## pietia89

Witam 
Męcze sie z tym od pol roku ...i niewie co to moze byc ..wiec tak po wyproznianiu brzuch mi tak pecznieje az jest nadety a odbytnica jakby spuchnieta w srodku jakby cos tam bylo kal czy cos ...z reszta nawet jak sie nie wyprozniam to czyje ze jakby swiatlo w odbytnicy bylo zaczopowane ...jak sie wyprozniam to musze z duzym parciem..na kal bo ciezko idzie ..jak sie wyproznie to w brzuchu nawet nie czuje ulgi ze sie wyproznilem ...niewiadomo co jesc bo czasami jeden dzien z brzuchem jest dobrze a jeden zle ...czuje sie tak nadety ..wystepuja nudnosci ..przelewania i i burvczenie tak jakby cos zapechalo ..nadodatek w gardle czujwe jakby cos stalo tzn jakby by.o napuchniete ale niezawsze ...dzieje sie tak tez po wyproznieniu , nawet jak gazy wystepuja to nie ma ulgi to tyle z objawow . Badanie jakie robilem to tak na pasozyty nie stwierdzono , na krew utajana w kale wynik ujemny , morfologia krwi robiona w styczniu wszystko ok, chcialem aby rodzinna mi dala na usg jelit nawet niechciala dac ..ale teraz ide i musi dac bo mam dosc ...to tyle.

----------

